# Moon.



## Zuu (May 5, 2010)

i just finally saw this film. it was pretty great; i've heard complaints about rockwell's performance but i thought it was pretty damned good. kevin spacey as a robot's voice made me giggle. it's not very often that a film really makes me think, but this was one of them.

discuss?


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 6, 2010)

my parents saw it and they said it was pretty good. I've got the DVD and I just need to get round to watching it.


----------



## Ruby (May 7, 2010)

It was all right, but I couldn't figure out what was happening some of the time.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 14, 2010)

That's the one with the omega cast and all the clones, correct?


----------



## opaltiger (May 21, 2010)

It was directed by David Bowie's son, of _course_ it's an excellent film.


----------

